# Craftsman gt3000 Drive Belt Pulley System



## Tdaniel26 (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a gt3000 riding mower that suddenly stopped driving. As I looked at the diagram to put the belt back on, I realized the flat idler pulley and the bracket (asm idler stationary) are missing. when I look at the parts in the manual, the bracket is a drawing and not the best to figure out what it looks like. When I look the part up online I don't find anything except for a message saying craftsman no longer makes this part. Can someone please send me a photo of the proper bracket, pulley, and proper mounting? I've attached photos of where it goes, the belt diagram, and the schematic of the missing parts (46-50)


----------

